# breeding report S. s. subspinipes



## pandinus (Sep 9, 2007)

just keeping everyone up to date on my hawaiian mahogany's brood. they have hatched moulted for the first time a few days ago, and are starting to darken up. im pretty sure the mother will be letting them loose anyday now, and i'm super excited. This is my first brood of any sort of pede, and given the fact that this is a species poorly represented in the hobby, i feel an enormous amount of pressure not to screw it up! i'm just glad that its close to being over now, and that poor girl can finally come out of her shipping cup lol. heres a pic of mom before giving birth, she's very small, i would guess only about 4 inches. still, her brood was huge, i do hoe that she'll do a bit of growing all the same though.










John


----------



## Selenops (Sep 9, 2007)

Awesome! She's small but she's contributed to the hobby in an immense way. If you are selling any of the brood, you have an instant sale here. 

Congrats!


----------



## pandinus (Sep 9, 2007)

decided to risk a few pics of mom and the kids  
























John


----------



## Selenops (Sep 9, 2007)

Oh, she is unbelievably gorgeous. I love all pedes especially them with darker pleural membranes and that blue-black is outta sight. The gold and neon contrasts of the pedelings is equally stunning.


----------



## pandinus (Sep 12, 2007)

Well, the task is finally completed. Mother is recovering, and her total number of offspring was 43! Yes, i will be selling some of them, and to those i have spoken to previously, i will be contacting you shortly. My main concern is keeping this rare morph in the hobby, so it is one i hope to produce multiple littlers of. If you are interested, i will be posting some of the offspring in the fs/t forum in a few days. This is my first batch of pedelings, and i am very proud of myself for doing it without screwing up.



John


----------



## mindlessvw (Sep 12, 2007)

congrats!! i am still waiting for a successful hatch myself!!! way to go John


----------



## Selenops (Sep 12, 2007)

Congrats again and pat yourself on the back for doing a great deal of good to hobby!


----------



## pandinus (Sep 13, 2007)

UPDATE: all of the babies are separated, and most have been fed, i will finish feeding tonight. Mom is rather lethargic and emaciated from her task, but she took down three crix yesterday, so hoefully that means she is in good health and will produce another batch for me next year, assuming this locality has the famous subspinipes sperm retention.


John


----------



## Galapoheros (Sep 15, 2007)

Wow, those are a nice "goth" color.  I can finally see all the pics since I'm at someone else's comp with a cable hookup.  Interesting colored babies, congrats!


----------



## hongkong_pede (Sep 15, 2007)

very good pede!!!!:razz: 

could you  provide some   information  for   identifying the sex  of  centipedes???

i  was  told  that   male  usually have  longer  tail  but  thinner  body 

but i  am not so sure


----------



## pandinus (Sep 16, 2007)

hongkong_pede said:


> very good pede!!!!:razz:
> 
> could you  provide some   information  for   identifying the sex  of  centipedes???
> 
> ...


thanks, as far as i know there is no way to sex scolopendras without dissection.

John


----------

